# How fast does letro work?  I want lumps gone!



## returnofthdragon (Nov 5, 2011)

I have small lumps (2 peas on the right 2 bebes on left).  I took 1.5mg of letro Wednesday night and 3.0. Mg Thursday and Friday night.  Nips were sensitive Friday night and lumps hurt Saturday morning. Is this normal? I just don't want to keep waiting on it to work if my letro is no good. 

My current cycle is 750mg test 600mg deca per week.  I'm also taking. 5 caber 3x a week. 

I've never needed an ai during my last four cycles.  I think the dbol started the flare up, my last dose of it was a week ago.


----------



## cottonmouth (Nov 5, 2011)

letro should start to kill E within a few hours. if your lean enough you can see it dry you out over the course of the day. sensitivity should go away in a couple of days. 

How long did you have it before you stated the letro? The later, the longer it will take to subside. 

you may need to run it at 2.5mg/ed for a month or more. depending on how "set in"  your gyno is.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Nov 5, 2011)

I had it for about 10 days.  At first I wasn't sure if there was a lump.  Five days for sure with a lump.


----------



## cottonmouth (Nov 5, 2011)

Is it becoming less and less, at least somewhat? 

have you noticed your joints start to hurt more?. good identifier..  for me the sensitivity started to subside within 2 days but the lump took some time to go away. 

Where did you get your letro from? trusted source?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Nov 5, 2011)

I used manpower for the letro.  Sensitivity comes and goes.... about the same as it has been.  Joints may be a little worse.  It's hard to tell, I'm not young so joint issues are a part of life. My nips may be a little less puffy.


----------



## cottonmouth (Nov 5, 2011)

well i guess only time will tell if its real or not.

i know gyno sucks. 

pm sent


----------



## Digitalash (Nov 5, 2011)

first side for me is loss of sex drive, joints don't start to hurt until I get up to 2+mg for a week or more. Your nips shouldn't be sensitive after just the first few days though, where did you get your letro from?


----------



## gym66 (Nov 5, 2011)

manpowers letro worked for me.  I did 3mg for 3 months.  then tapered down and on a-dex and nolva then off.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Nov 5, 2011)

gym66 said:


> manpowers letro worked for me.  I did 3mg for 3 months.  then tapered down and on a-dex and nolva then off.



How big were the lumps and how long had you had them?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Nov 6, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> first side for me is loss of sex drive, joints don't start to hurt until I get up to 2+mg for a week or more. Your nips shouldn't be sensitive after just the first few days though, where did you get your letro from?



I got it from mpresearchsupply.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 6, 2011)

Stuff worked for me! Actually I've had nothing but good luck with them.


----------



## gym66 (Nov 6, 2011)

They where large and I had them for a few months.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Nov 6, 2011)

gym66 said:


> They where large and I had them for a few months.



All good to hear!


----------



## Lordsks (Nov 6, 2011)

I believe becuase of the half life of letro it can take a week or two to get into your system and to do it thing, however I have had success in a few days before with letro. When you do come off letro what out for the rebound as it can make things worst. I would tapered down by .5mg ed till your at 1mg and add aromasin at 25mgs a day and taper off of that.


----------



## Digitalash (Nov 6, 2011)

definitely use aromasin or nolva afterwards, the half life of letro is so long and the minimum effective dose is so low it's hard to taper. I used it once to get rid of some pubertal gyno and even with a taper I felt the estro rebound brought some of it back


----------



## Jlive1980 (Nov 6, 2011)

Fuck letro, I know a couple people who ran torem to get rid of pre existing lumps and it worked great. There are also some studies showing this works great. 

Also no joint pain, improves cholesterol and improves libido. Run 60mg till its gone then they ran aromasin to prevent any rebound.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 10, 2011)

2-3 days usually I notice the bump going away. 2.50mg ed until its small, then lower then dose. However, I don't recommend this for someone who's never ran letro. Legit real letro is amazing.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Nov 21, 2011)

Three weeks of letro did nothing for me, but one dose of torem and the lumps are almost gone!


----------



## Jlive1980 (Nov 22, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> Three weeks of letro did nothing for me, but one dose of torem and the lumps are almost gone!



Nice, your welcome haha!!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 22, 2011)

Extreme Peptides Letro literally killed my issues in less than 48 hours.


----------



## jwood10 (Nov 22, 2011)

with purchase peptides dropper, there are no measurement marks. i got their letro, so how much of their dropper do i need to fill up? or for me to get to the 2.5 mg/ed, how many teaspoons would that be?


----------



## Jlive1980 (Nov 22, 2011)

jwood10 said:


> with purchase peptides dropper, there are no measurement marks. i got their letro, so how much of their dropper do i need to fill up? or for me to get to the 2.5 mg/ed, how many teaspoons would that be?



Go get an oral syringe at pharmacy. U don't wanna mess around w overdosing letro.


----------



## waterstill (Nov 22, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> Three weeks of letro did nothing for me, but one dose of torem and the lumps are almost gone!



What was your torem dose?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Nov 22, 2011)

waterstill said:


> what was your torem dose?



60


----------



## Goblin (Nov 25, 2011)

will you pm me where u got it. cant pm yet


----------



## jbuck27 (Dec 24, 2011)

returnofthdragon, 

Can you pm me?  Ive got a few questions about your gyno results.


----------



## jbuck27 (Dec 24, 2011)

returnofthdragon, 

Pm me. Basically,  Im just looking to know more details about the torem and how to use it.  Also with your letro, was there enough proof as to whether it was legit?


----------



## jbuck27 (Dec 25, 2011)

Jlive1980 said:


> Nice, your welcome haha!!



Jlive1980, can you pm me a little more details about the torem... I maybe in the same boat as dragon.


----------



## inkd (Dec 26, 2011)

had 2 lumps -one on each tit...ran letro for one week til effects subsided, if anyone needs further comments/advice, pm me


----------

